# Direct box, do I need it?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So I've put my self together a small decent recording package to record vocals, acoustic and some electric guitar for collaboration projects.
A buddy of mine who is much more advanced than me, has a much bigger home studio than mine recommended a Rupert Neve DI to enhance my guitar. I was looking at the simple RND di from long and mcquade for $350. I don't know a lot of about DI's. So I'm wondering would this be something that I could really use and make that much of a difference. I'm trying to find out what my benefits are. Could I also use it for live use? All the research I do seems to suggest that there are tone benefits but it doesn't really tell me what all the benefits are or how I could use it.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Look up impedance. A DI box changes the impedance to match what you're plugging in to. You may have to A/B to notice the difference. You may also notice less hiss due to the balanced connection (grounded).


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Note a Radial DI is industry standard, inexpensive, and can be returned to L&M.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm no expert but isn't a DI box for hooking an acoustic guitar with a pickup up to a PA? I have no idea why you would need one for recording as I'm assuming your are micing your acoustic guitars and electric guitar speakers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

__





What is a DI box (and why would I use one)? - Blog | Splice


Let's talk about what a DI box is and explore the variety of applications that make it a useful addition to studios and concert venues alike.




splice.com


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Very good article there. Note a DI isn’t just for acoustic guitar. Many amps, especially bass amps, have a DI built in.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

DaddyDog said:


> Very good article there. Note a DI isn’t just for acoustic guitar. Many amps, especially bass amps, have a DI built in.


Isn't this patently false?

"For example, let’s say you were to plug your electric guitar straight into your interface. Since the guitar’s output impedance is too high, your signal will be “loaded down” and you may experience a significant loss of treble in your sound."

Every audio interface I've owned was designed to handle electric guitars plugged directly into it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Every audio interface I've owned was designed to handle electric guitars plugged directly into it.


Certainly this is true for most entry level interfaces that I've seen but I can't speak to all interfaces. I suspect that as you get more inputs, you see fewer switchable inputs. Some small mixing boards will also have one channel that will switch to instrument level, but most boards I've used do not, so for live applications a DI can be very handy. 

The article that @Mooh posted is excellent. You probably don't need one if your interface or mixer has switchable inputs, but I find that a DI is a very useful tool for the toolbox.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I'm no expert but isn't a DI box for hooking an acoustic guitar with a pickup up to a PA? I have no idea why you would need one for recording as I'm assuming your are micing your acoustic guitars and electric guitar speakers.


Many producers will use a DI to record a completely dry guitar track that can be reamped.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

bw66 said:


> Certainly this is true for most entry level interfaces that I've seen but I can't speak to all interfaces. I suspect that as you get more inputs, you see fewer switchable inputs. Some small mixing boards will also have one channel that will switch to instrument level, but most boards I've used do not, so for live applications a DI can be very handy.
> 
> The article that @Mooh posted is excellent. You probably don't need one if your interface or mixer has switchable inputs, but I find that a DI is a very useful tool for the toolbox.


I've played lots of gigs and done lots of home recording. 

Not once have I needed a DI box.

YMMV.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I think this is one of those scenarios where you only need it if you really need it. As has been mentioned, you likely already have a way of getting a DI signal, whether it be through a multifx, a mixer, or an amp with that common feature. If you don;t have one, there's lots of cheap ones out there that would cost less than $20. If however you want the best of the best, you can spend lots more money. But, will your studio speakers, room, etc, allow for you to hear a discernable difference between different DIs? If the answer is no, why complicate yourself?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I DI bass, but I mic guitars (acoustic & amplified). I guess there are ways to make DI guitar sound good, but I don't know any and don't need to learn. 

Use microphones on guitars. If you want to spend money get a better microphone that can be used to make everything sound good.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I will sometimes use one for bass, that’s about it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it depends on needs and circumstances. With acoustic guitar pickups in a live setting I will DI. Sometimes also with bass. Much of the time that will be the soundperson's decision. At home I mic everything, acoustics, amps, whatever.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

all due respect to your friend a cool, expensive, and obscure DI box is not a piece of gear with a good bang:buck ratio

j


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You only need a DI if you are trying to:

a) record silently 

b) record sans amp/speaker for reamping later

c) you want a super clean, uncoloured tone (99% of guitrarists don't like this - I used to do it, and it can be just the ticket for some nice hifi super-cleans)

The RNDI, unlike most DIs ,will let you take speaker level out of your amp so you still get your amp tone. You can hook up a speaker and mic that in parallel or use a dummy load for silent recording while still having your amp tone/EQ/fx. I do this for bass, when recording a band at once in my small space (otherwise the bass/drums bleed into each other too much). Also live because they always wanna DI bass and why the heck do I lug my tube head out with me.

Otherwise it can do the standard DI thing and allow connection of your HiZ instrument directly into your comp interface or mic preamp.

Most interfaces have a DI built in (instrument level only) so you probably don't need an RNDI per se (it is one of the more expensive DIs you can buy). Only if you want to take speaker level signal, post amp, to record (because straight in is a little dull to you and you're not reamping later so you want your amp in there somewhere). That said I have one and they sound great.


----------

